# Japan is at it again



## Marnetmar (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## mook jong man (Mar 30, 2014)

That's nothing , I live there and I see crazy stuff every time I turn on the t.v.
It is a very strange place indeed.


----------



## Takai (Mar 30, 2014)

I know that my Japanese is really rusty but, what the %$@& did I just watch?


----------



## Tames D (Mar 30, 2014)

No crazier than some of the acts we have here in the States.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 30, 2014)

Heres an example


----------



## Marnetmar (Mar 31, 2014)

That's Russia so it doesn't count


----------

